# Need recipe for Making Melt and Pour soap



## julie1917 (Jan 6, 2008)

I trying to find a recipe for making Melt and Pour soap base. I want to make my own base instead of buying base. Any one have a recipe and instructions for doing this?


----------



## kidsngarden (Mar 24, 2006)

I don't but I am curious as to why one would want to...

It seems like it would take just as much effort and time to make it as it would to make CP or HP so why not just do that?

Bethany


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

http://www.millersoap.com/glycerinsoap.html

http://crafty.dyskolus.com/cosmetics/clear1__cosmetics.html

http://www.bearchele.com/soap/Tutorial.html


----------



## julie1917 (Jan 6, 2008)

With melt and pour, I can use alot of different molds and create soaps with multiple colored soaps.


----------



## kidsngarden (Mar 24, 2006)

OK. I can do that with CP too though, not HP.

Those were some cool recipes. Someday I might try to make a clear soap for inbeds.

Bethany


----------



## julie1917 (Jan 6, 2008)

With melt and pour, it can be used the minute it is set. Doesn't CP soap have to cure? Can I use my small plastic molds with CP soap? Like the 1oz sizes?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

CP soaps are safe to use once the saponification is complete. However they are better the longer they 'cure' because of the evaporation of the excess liquid used in the lye solution.

8 weeks used to be the standard 'cure' time, but if you are using a discounted lye solution, you can also discount the amount of cure time.


----------



## kidsngarden (Mar 24, 2006)

Yes, CP does have to cure 3-6 weeks minimum depending on the amount of liquid used. you can use any size molds, but the trick is to pour at a very thin trace or it won't catch the details. I also let it set for a couple of days in the mold and then put it in the freezer for 20 minutes or so for and easier release.

You can see the only molded soap I sell (I have done others just for fun for family gifts) here:
http://www.capellasgarden.com/product_info.php?cPath=19&products_id=66
It is the OMH bears at the bottom of the page. They are huge and done in silicone molds.

Yes, CP requires a little more patience than M&P so I guess it is up to your preference. But I think making melt and pour seems like a lot of time too.

Bethany


----------



## julie1917 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Bethany, I checked out your website. The bears are cute. Your describtion says they weigh 7 POUNDS. WOW!!! How is a kid supose to lift that to wash with??


----------



## kidsngarden (Mar 24, 2006)

OOPS! No one else has caught that and told me! Going to go change it to 7 OZ.

Bethany


----------

